

Graphene is now officially the strongest thinnest material on Earth - eplanit
http://www.sciencerecorder.com/news/graphene-is-now-officially-the-strongest-thinnest-material-on-earth/

======
OafTobark
Not to detract from the point of the article but I believe Carbyne is stronger

